# CBD Oil and Golden Paste



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been very interested in CBD Oil lately. Can you share where you sourced your CBD oil from? If you don't feel comfortable posting it publicly, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been using CBD oil for my 10 yr. old girl Kaya for several months now to treat her arthritis issues, it has greatly improved her quality of life and her ability to participate in regular activities - shows no signs of stiffness or pain. As a bonus, it has helped immensely with her anxiety issues - storm predicting weather, loud noises, even the vacuum cleaner used to send her into panic mode, not much seems to bother her now. I have no doubt that it has been very beneficial for her. 

It can be a good option to consider, definitely worth taking the time to do your own research on.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Otter said:


> I wouldn't advise dosage, where to buy, what to buy, or anything.


:grin2: :wink2:



rabernet said:


> Can you share where you sourced your CBD oil from?


We are buying the CBD Oil from Dogs Naturally Market.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you! I was looking at http://www.petreleaf.com as a source. So many choices, so it's hard to know the right one to choose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've heard some great things about the CBD Oil and the Golden Paste. 

CBD Oil is illegal in my State, unless you get a prescription from a Neurologist and it's used for treating seizures in humans. It's against the law for pharmacies to stock or sell it here, it has to obtained in a State where it is legal. 

There's a small number of States where it is legal to purchase. 
Here is the list where it is currently legal to purchase and it's uses-

https://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=006473

It's also illegal for US Citizens to order drug products from Canada... 

I found some info that the CBD oil is being used in Clinical Trials, if the FDA approves it, it may be available in my State someday....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Thank you! I was looking at http://www.petreleaf.com as a source. So many choices, so it's hard to know the right one to choose.


I use the cbd oil, and a 1 ml. syringe, which is marked in .01 ml. increments, provides for accurate dosing, can put it in their mouth, Kaya likes the taste, or on a treat (I use bread cube). Pay attention to the cbd content, the higher the CBD content/mg. the smaller amount (by volume) you would need to use.


----------

